# Counter-strike source requirement!!



## doomkitty41 (May 17, 2007)

I have tested my game and i said ! on 2 things,

Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10.0.5037

Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.4250

It said i can upgrade the video card driver version direct, but how do i do that. and can i upgrade sound card driver version too? please give me a link to download


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

This is not enough info, do the following so we can help you better..

1. Click Start > RUN then type: dxdiag
2. The directX Dialogue tool will open and read your system info
3. At the bottom click the "Save all Information" button and save it to your desktop
4. Reply to this post (use Advanced) look for the paperclip Icon and attach the file you saved.

This will provide detailed system info so we can direct you to the right web sites.

If you need help attaching just ask.


----------



## doomkitty41 (May 17, 2007)

I saved my dxdiag.

I need a exact site where i go to dl the video and audio update or w/e plz thx


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

for video go here (you have Integrated Video)...

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

For Audio go here...

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

click the "READme" files for instructions if you are not sure how to install (or give a shout back 

Also because it is a SONY you could check here, although I did not see any updates for your Video...

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGCRB40&UpdateType=Updates


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

one thing you said you "Tested" the game, I know it has that option to test your video/audio, but is it preventing you from playing also?


I've had CS:S working on an IBM Thinkpad 1.5 ghz processor, it worked pretty good actually.


----------



## doomkitty41 (May 17, 2007)

It just freezes my whole computer. When i tested my game if it would run or not, everything pass, but the video and sound card driver directx didnt fail or anything. it just had a ! near it or something which means (info)

So if i cannot update my driver, do i have to buy a new video card


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Make sure to download any patches for the game, although with "Steam" it most likely did it anyways.

Most people playing these kind of games will recommend upgrading the video, do you have any friends that have older cards you could try? 

I think because video is not an Nvidia or ATI type that this could be the problem.

Start with the drivers and see what happens, that can often make a big difference


----------



## doomkitty41 (May 17, 2007)

You mean buying a new video card?


----------



## doomkitty41 (May 17, 2007)

And sorry for double post, 

I now can play css but it lags. should i just buy a new video card to stop the lag?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

b4 you do make sure you are picking servers with a latency around 60 or less, I ussually play at 35-60 it varies you can resort the list to bring up the lowest first

also close all unecessary programs in the taskmanager, just be careful...read up on the process by searching for them if you are unsure. main ones are lexplore,svchost, but I ussually just close the ones I recognize.....you get used to it after a while


----------



## usman_khan (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello ZIggy I have a problem too with counter strike source, when I want to play a warning messages comes, what says that I have to upgrade my videocard. I will give you the information, I have atteched the Dxdiag file. Can you plz help me. THnx in advance


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Are you sure the message was not for upgrading your video driver? I got that message and when I checked my driver version it was up to date. You can ignore that message.


----------



## Halo Ace (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a similar problem.

When I try to play CS Source, the game says preparing to launch. and then it goes to the main menu, but it doesn't load it. the screen just goes black and i cant see anything. When i click, a white dot appears. 

Could anybody help me?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

try lower the settings.


----------



## Halo Ace (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry to ask, but how do I do that?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

There is a thing called options in the main menu, click on it. Also I need to see your specs.


----------



## Halo Ace (Aug 12, 2007)

The main menu on cs source doesn't actually load, it looks like its about to load but then it goes to the black screen. So i cant do anything with the menu.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

But can you please post the specs, it'll be really helpful for you.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

usman_khan said:


> Hello ZIggy I have a problem too with counter strike source, when I want to play a warning messages comes, what says that I have to upgrade my videocard. I will give you the information, I have atteched the Dxdiag file. Can you plz help me. THnx in advance


Make sure your driver is up to date

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71_2.html

your specs are similar to mine and i can play no problem


----------



## swordstager (Aug 14, 2007)

umm could some won help me to i have the same problem i attached that info like you said


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

swordstager said:


> umm could some won help me to i have the same problem i attached that info like you said


Just make sure your drivers are up to date, you have a PCI-E (Express) card so your with 256 ram and 1 gig system memory, so you have more than enough power.


----------



## Halo Ace (Aug 12, 2007)

could anyone help me with the black screen problem i posted earlier?
my computer wont allow me to attach my specs but i have them.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Halo Ace said:


> could anyone help me with the black screen problem i posted earlier?
> my computer wont allow me to attach my specs but i have them.


Go to contral Panels, double click system, and it'll show the specs.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

if your system is similar to this then you have sufficient specs (even if it is a laptop)...

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-inspiron-e1705/4505-3121_7-31631866.html

Not sure about the Black screen, try checking the Steam site


----------



## msplayer1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

ok kan u help me with my css problems? ill tell u everything i no so far. ok so i bought counter strike CONDITION ZERO on ebay. i got the steam account and blah blah. i played cs cz and 1.6 fine. but then i saw in the steam account in the my games section, "Not Installed" i saw counter strike source. so i downloaded it. it worked. so when i tryed to load it, (play it) a warning sign came up saying "Unsuportted video card." my driver details are : WINDOWS XP, INTEL(R)82865G GRAPHIC CONTROLLER and Version: 6.14.10.4396 ok thats it. then i press continue anyway. i play on a server but then. its all laggy. i dun no why. i downloaded direct x 9 (i think) and it still laggy. pls help!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

You have to Read through this post, you are asking the same question as others, and it has been answered what to do. I can already see that you probably have Integrated Graphics so that will be a problem, Post your DXDiag log (read this post on how to).


----------



## msplayer1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok here it is. Now pls help!


----------



## no007 (Aug 16, 2007)

if you have an intergrated video card than you will have problems running counter strike source (i suguest u go to newegg.com and buy a video card for 100 bucks)


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

msplayer1000, as i thought you have Integrated Graphics (built in motherboard), and you don't have an advanced graphics slot like AGP or PCI-E Express.

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/dell-dimension-3000-celeron/4507-3118_7-31077378.html

You have 96 mb video Ram, if you pick servers with LOW pings (Latency) you might get less lag even with that video.

Your Only option is a PCI video card (NOT PCI-E), but it will be nothing near what AGP or PCI-E can do. Best bet is to go to your local computer store for advice.

Check with Dell to see if there is any Expandability on the Motherboard, I thought I saw a guy post who worked for Dell, who said you could do that?


----------



## msplayer1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

well so theres not anything i can download to my driver, or my video card or something. i jus have to buy a better video card?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

go to the dell site and makesure all your drivers are up to date, also go to Microsoft site to make sure you have the latest direct X.


----------



## msplayer1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

okay... thx for everything!


----------



## superRelish (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

Recently I've been having trouble with cs:source freezing on me. Sometimes it freezes my computer completely when connecting, other times it connects, but then loops a sound over and over and then freezes.

I have attached my DxDiag file.

Thanks


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi there, Welcome, next time create your own thread. Have you tried to turn down the settings?


----------



## superRelish (Sep 2, 2007)

Yea, just turned down my video settings in steam to basically all medium or low. Also turned sound quality down. Still get the same problem, slightly better, but still freezes my system.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

your specs are pretty good, as far as what is required for the game. go to the IBM (or ATI) site and make sure your display drivers are up to date.


----------



## superRelish (Sep 2, 2007)

Yea, it ended up being some conflict with the video drivers. I uninstalled all of them and then reinstalled the most up to date, and the problem hasn't come up again.

Thanks


----------



## aakashaya (May 26, 2008)

Ziggy1 said:


> This is not enough info, do the following so we can help you better..
> 
> 1. Click Start > RUN then type: dxdiag
> 2. The directX Dialogue tool will open and read your system info
> ...


can u help me to i attached the file. can u find me a site to. thank you!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Your computer is a Compaq, which is owned by HP so go to the HP site... www.hp.com/#Support (Support & Drivers Tab)

there will be a link to "Detect" your system, this should help tell you what needs to be updated, If your not sure paste the Exact computer ID back here.


----------



## aakashaya (May 26, 2008)

hey ziggy heres what u asked for i think...

compaq presario SR1226NX Desktop PC

but thing is with counterstrike source the errors says unsupported video card so it might not be my driver update.but please do what ever u can. thanks a lot!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

but are you having any issues, or are you concerned about the message? You can ignore the video card message, I have had it come up for my AGP Nvidia 5200 card and it has no effect on the game.

So clarify what issues you are having


----------



## aakashaya (May 26, 2008)

the issues im having is the message and if i press the ignore button then it takes me to the game but then its all black. so do i have to get a new video card or.......


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

The video you have is integrated (part of motherboard), it seems to have 128 mb available, but that would be shared and your system is showing 384 mb, so along with other processes running you are limited.

I'd recommend first upgrade system RAM to 1 to 2 GB, That alone will boost your system performance...

If I am reading your specs correctly, and from what I saw on the HP website, you have an AGP (Accelerated Graphics Port). Before you buy a graphics card you need to confirm this either with documentation or by bringing the PC to the store ( or if you or someone else can identify the port inside the case)....Either way, you can get 128-256 mb cards pretty cheap. Any higher and I would suggest upgrading the power supply as some of the higher end cards can use a lot of power....if your powersupply fails it can ruin your motherboard and other devices.

I don't get into supercharging my system, my specs are pretty lame, but I have no problem playing counterstrike...lag free


----------



## countastrike (Aug 20, 2008)

i have counter strike that i just installed, and when i play it says this:

your video drivers appear to be out of date and could cause problems if you choose to continue the game. We strongly recommended that you follow the link below and update your video drivers to the latest version advailable from your driver vendor.

Your driver details

windows version: windows XP

description: RADEON 9200

6.14.10.6396

go to driver update page...

and thats all. please reply soon.


----------



## person in need (Aug 21, 2008)

i have a huge problem and i neeeeeeeeeeed awnsers badly..... i click on the icon to play the game and it shows the hour glass for one second and then it dissapears......... and it wont load. and neither will steam ...help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

countastrike said:


> i have counter strike that i just installed, and when i play it says this:
> 
> your video drivers appear to be out of date and could cause problems if you choose to continue the game. We strongly recommended that you follow the link below and update your video drivers to the latest version advailable from your driver vendor.
> 
> ...


If your game is running OK just ignore it, otherwise update your driver....I get that also sometimes, but mine is up to date.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

person in need said:


> i have a huge problem and i neeeeeeeeeeed awnsers badly..... i click on the icon to play the game and it shows the hour glass for one second and then it dissapears......... and it wont load. and neither will steam ...help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You need to start a new thread...you may have other problems so be sure to provide detailed specs...read this post about the DxDiag and post the log in your new post.


----------



## sahandnaz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, I am able to get into counterstrike options and I have lowered all my resolution settings to the lowest possible. However, the game still crashes as soon as I load it. The mouse just freezes and ctr-alt-del doesn't even work. I have installed direct x version 9 but this did not help the situation. Here is my dxdiag file. I would appreciate your help...


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

sahandnaz said:


> Hi, I am able to get into counterstrike options and I have lowered all my resolution settings to the lowest possible. However, the game still crashes as soon as I load it. The mouse just freezes and ctr-alt-del doesn't even work. I have installed direct x version 9 but this did not help the situation. Here is my dxdiag file. I would appreciate your help...


You laptop does not have sufficient video processing capability, I even found this review that mentions the same...


----------



## sahandnaz (Oct 4, 2008)

Great, thanks for your help, at least I know I can't do anything about it and wont waste anymore time. Naz


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

some people have suggested to lower the direct X to run at version 8, not sure how you change that setting


----------

